# 1937 and 1940 Canada Dry Bottles



## fishguy (Apr 22, 2019)

Found these two Canada Dry bottles that appear to be 3 years apart but are very different. The green one is 7 ounces Owens Illinois 1937 and the clear one is textured and 12 ounce 1940 Armstrong. Just wondering if they are both Ginger Ale or if Canada Dry made other beverages?


----------



## fishguy (Apr 22, 2019)

Forgot these two pics


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 22, 2019)

Canada Dry did indeed make other beverages, and in fact you can still buy Canada Dry tonic water today.  They had a wider range in the past, so your clear bottle could have been for several different drinks.


----------



## RCO (Apr 23, 2019)

Canada dry had an orange drink , could of been for that . as mentioned they made other drinks than just ginger ale


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 23, 2019)

Canada Dry had a wide range of flavors and was quite popular in the Midwest USA. Here are the ones in my collection.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 23, 2019)

I love those low cal labels!...always a little tougher to find.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Apr 25, 2019)

Another impressive post Bottle Bud !


----------

